

An Extended Conversation with Apple Co-Founder Steve Wozniak - justin66
http://www.ideastream.org/news/feature/an-extended-conversation-with-apple-co-founder-steve-wozniak

======
justin66
"now we’ve [sic] allowed to get past that dogma and I think it really came
partly from Steve Jobs not wanting things done differently than he could
design and come up with himself."

